# Why do GSD's smell so good?



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Really, why do they have such a good smell? I admit that sometimes Sasha stinks but it's rare. She smelled bad sometimes as a puppy but as she is getting older, she is starting to get a great smell. My 17 year old son commented on her today. It's a really nice perfume sweet smell. Is this normal? Is it their coat? It's not a "dog" smell. It just a sweet good homey smell. My son is very picky. At first, I thought it was my imagination but when my son mentioned it tonight, I have to agree. Sasha is 5 1/2 months old. Just wondering.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know but their feet smell like Fritos.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I don't know but their feet smell like Fritos.


 lol!! my wife says they smell like corn chips


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never heard of a dog smell smelling "sweet". 
I'd say like a dog, which is obvious, but to me, it's not sweet. Like horses...dogs have their own smell.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog smells like a dog. And dog farts.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> My dog smells like a dog. And dog farts.


Lol. Made me chuckle out loud here, this is Reggie to a "t".


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know about smelling "good", but Duke never smells except for his breath. I am pretty sure they rarely smell because they turn over their coat so frequently (shedding).

We also have a goldendoodle who does not shed and he stinks at times because the dirt is trapped.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine, regularly smell like peppermint because they love rolling in it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you are right that the coat is very much self cleaning.
LOL they smell like dogs to me.
I have never smelled their feet.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> lol!! my wife says they smell like corn chips


 
Haha my roommate's mom smelled Stoli's feet when he was a baby cuz she wanted to see if "his feet had that puppy popcorn smell" lol

I agree though Stoli's smell is nice; not amazing but I definately don't get a dirty smell from him....however that whole wet dog thing that is never a good smell


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I swear mine smells sweet like cake. lol


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL I always find GSDs to be a bit doggy smelling.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

What I've noticed with Kaos is a lack of a smell. I took for granted that I never smelled him except when wet. We recently got a Mastiff/ GSD x and let me tell you I no longer take for graned Kaos' lack of smell. The new pup is very "doggy" in his smell....wish he smelled like honey!! :crazy:


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, you made me do it. I smelled her feet and they do smell like corn chips!
So then I had to go smell my boxer/pit feet and they smell like that too!

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Haha, I was hugging Jaxon the other day. I said he smelled like vanilla. xD He's only ever had like 2-3 baths and that's just cause he got really muddy.

Lukas is known for his stink. He smells like man-dog. But when his allergies where really bad. OGH, he stunk. Nobody wanted to poet him because of it, the poor guy


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I've noticed Sasha doesn't have the same "doggy" smell that my golden did. Of course, the golden was a strictly outside dog, and Sasha's an inside dog, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog smells like a dog most of the time,although his face does consistently smell like syrup. Its like he has a pancake party when hes home alone every day.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the puppy popcorn feet!! Pity Rio lost that as soon as she started taking forest walks.. and I'm not so inclined to smell them after a walk either


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

AgileGSD said:


> LOL I always find GSDs to be a bit doggy smelling.


Me too....that is why I was surprised to see this thread


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> my wife says they smell like corn chips



...from stepping into piles of undigested corn? Ewwww.....


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the way my dogs smell after they have been outside exercising all day, like if we go to a community event or something, but I have to say in general they don't really smell like anything. Maybe if my perfume or dh's cologne gets on them... Sometimes if they get yogurt on them they smell like vanilla.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

TheNamesNelson said:


> My dog smells like a dog most of the time,although his face does consistently smell like syrup. Its like he has a pancake party when hes home alone every day.


Yes-that's a good description..syrup! I said cake but it's more like syrup!


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I just like that my 1 year old GSD (Bday tomorrow) doesn't smell bad. Now my 8 year old Beagle stinks, even soon after a rare bath.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's true, as doggie smells go, GSDs are one of the least obnoxious. And believe me, as a groomer, I know my dog smells.  

The smelliest breeds are Cockers, Newfs, Shar-peis, Airedales, and some Goldens really have a whiff to them.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

IDk i have both of my dogs outside. Bella just smells totally different than what Hachi does.  Which i made an appointment to getting both a day at the groomers.... should be interested to how they both react to that HAHA considering Ive never gave them a bath in a long bc i heard if you bathe them frequently that it washes out their natural oils and irrates the skin causing them to scratch and possibly lose their hair.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> i heard if you bathe them frequently that it washes out their natural oils and irrates the skin causing them to scratch and possibly lose their hair.


That used to be true back in the day that dog shampoos were very harsh, stripping products. These days, there are mild, gentle, hypo-allergenic shampoos that have a pH close to a dog's skin. So they don't strip the natural oils and you can bathe a dog every two weeks if you need to, especially if you use a conditioner after the bath. Having said that, I bathe my GSD's maybe once every two months, and if it wasn't for the shedding, I'd do it even less often than that. They don't really smell, and thankfully they have good hard stock coats that tend to shed dirt.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy's mouth smelt like bubble Gum as a young dog. She still has that smell sometimes but not after eating the fermented dead grass.We were at her vets appt this summer and he was telling how good she smelt she must have been to a groomer. she hadnt in many months.She did smell good that day. Lucky has a particular smell dont know what it is but its him. They still have frito feet sometimes.


----------

